

Ask HN:  How to change HN's password - shellehs

I have forgotten my password, and my browser doesn&#x27;t store it either.<p>Then I did not find any  &quot;change my password&quot; link.<p>Thanks for any advice.
======
patio11
Attempt to login. Use any password. When you try to login with an incorrect
password, it will prompt you to try password recovery over email.

~~~
kogir
This only works if you provided an email in your profile. If you didn't,
you're generally out of luck.

